# anyone around cookeville TN



## user3977 (Mar 17, 2011)

i need someone near cookeville or someone close that likes rave music that would be willing to come out and shoot for us. its short notice, this saturday. from 9ish till.... get me here and i can give you what ever other details you may need.


----------

